# Egg share - Pregnancy & beyond



## poppy05

Welcome to all egg share ladies who wish to continue friendships


----------



## djjim22

Thought I would kick off posting on the new board. Thanks for suggesting it girls! As some of you know I started my egg sharing journey April 2014 and I'm now blessed with my gorgeous 7 week old baby. Would love to keep in contact with the ladies on the egg sharing board as found it great support during my journey and would like to be there to support others on theirs. Plus, I'm already thinking about baby number 2! So will hopefully going through the journey again some time in the future (not too soon though!)xx


----------



## Bubbles12

I also wanted to introduce myself...

Im a serial egg sharer that finished my 4th cycle in October last year. I now have a 7 month little boy who was a twin which sadly we lost and was born nearly 7 weeks early.

I used to be the moderator for the egg sharing boards so although you probably dont know me very well, i know all of you  

Currently, i am trying to talk OH into trying for another by sending him a picture of something related to our pregnancy every night before i go to bed (he works nights) im only on day 2 but so far ive sent him a pic of a pregnancy selfie i took at 29 weeks and last night i sent him a pic of him holding my BFP tests when we 1st found i was pregnant. So far, he isnt budging! 

Djjim, i remember you 
Im a little confused by your signiture. States you got your BFP in 2014 but you have a 7 week old. Have i got major baby brain or is that a year out??

Xx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies I remember  you both I egg shared at lister last year first I've cycle now I have my 4 month old little girl and want baby number 2 hopefully  going to egg share next year xx


----------



## Bubbles12

I remember you Trina 

Good, looks like we have all caught the mummy bug!!

OH is still adament he wont try for another 
But i am not throwing in the towel yet.

X


----------



## djjim22

Hope - I hadn't realised that! I've obviously been a year out as I wasn't pregnant for over a year! Haha, will need to amend my signature! Fingers crossed you manage to persuade OH for another baby. I'm already working out when would be a good time for number two, although I'm still completely besotted with my little girl!

Trina - can't believe your little one is 4 months already! Hope you're well. I saw on the other thread you're already starting the process of number two, fingers crossed things happen quickly for you.


----------



## Bubbles12

Haha!! Call it baby brain!!

I really dont think OH will budge, i tend to pretty much get what i want with him and when LO was 3 months, we did decide to go for another one. But a week later, he changed his mind. Its money. Im the kind of person to worry about that stuff later. He says LO wont have holidays etc as with 2, we wouldnt afford it. But im desperate for him to have a younger sibling (he has 2 brothers but they are in their 20's)

Plus, i long to be pregnant again!!!

X


----------



## djjim22

Yes I'm the same, I want my little one to have a brother or sister as I'm one of four and wouldn't like her to be an only child. But it is true that she will have more holidays etc if she was an only child. It is a big decision to make. I know what you mean about longing to be pregnant again, I would do it again tomorrow even though I had an awful pregnancy and a horrendous delivery! I must be mad!xx


----------



## trina123

Hey ladies hope dh keeps changing his mind but I think once we start he will be OK I no what you mean about money I've spend so much already  xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello ladies I've just had my first ivf cycle in November and we got our bfp 

Today I'm 5w 4days I have a scan booked for the 22nd of December when I will be exactly 7 weeks. I hope more egg sharers join here especially the ladies I've been with throughout my journey  xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Ive been following you and Fay on the egg sharing thread.
Massive congrats, you must be over the moon.

Have you worked out your due date yet??ust be the start of August at a guess  

X


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello hope I remember a few posts on there you wrote, thank you 

I've roughly worked it out to be around the 9th of August. I'm so happy, I had my doubts and thought it's not going to work first time but I was so over the moon it has, I'm keeping every crossed it all works out. I'm a bit nervous awaiting my scan, I'm scared something might not be right :/ it's hard to stay positive all the time lol xx


----------



## Bubbles12

I read the thread all the time but not an active poster. I will if i can help mind.

I know, i was exactly the same. If had 2 miscarriages previously and was on complete tenderhooks. I found out i was expecting twins, then lost one then bled pretty much until 14 weeks! My advice is try not to worry (ha, so easy to say) as it wont make a difference, well, not for the better anyway. And enjoy it as much as you can. I worked out i had 20 scans thro my pregnancy. I totally miss been pregnant, miss the scans, miss the movement so enjoy it  xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi hope and thank you, I'm sorry for your loss.

Did you have one or two put back in ? Also sorry to bombard you with questions, I was just reading your signature and I happened to notice your dates when you had little one. May I ask how comes ivf dates seem different to a natural pregnancy dates ? Xx


----------



## trina123

Hi flutter I also followed  you your baby will be a year younger then mine mine also worked first time I was so shocked it's normal to be nervous  about scans as it's been a roller coaster to get here xxx


----------



## djjim22

Fluttershy - I'm the same as Hope, been following everyone on the egg sharing board but don't post that often. It is nice to see lots of positive news over there though and hopefully there will be more of the others joining us on here. It is very hard to stay positive on this journey even when you get your BFP so I understand how you must be feeling, but I found this site great for talking about your worries and getting support from people a step ahead of you in their journey's. As Hope says you have to try and enjoy it (which is way easier said than done!) but that is one regret of mine that I didn't enjoy my pregnancy at all as I worried about everything. I'm sure most of the girls on here can agree. Your scan will be here before you know it then hopefully you will be able to relax a little. How many embryos did you have transferred?xx


----------



## Bubbles12

I had 2 put back in on my last cycle. Everytime i have a day 5/6 embryo transferred, i do get a BFP. Only the last one was to really really stick 

Ask away, thats why i am here 
When it comes to IVF to boggles the hell out of some midwives amd when you have your booking app, they try to go by your last period. We all know, that when it comes to IVF, your last period is irrelevant when working out your EDD.
But, when you go to your 12 week scan, they will give you your EDD by the measurements of the baby which is worked out on the machine regardless of how it was conceived. Luckily for me, the meausured me 6 days ahead of what my IVF dates were. I was consultant led through my pregnancy and my IVF dates were completely irrelevant to them and we only ever discussed my NHS dates.

Obviously, when it came to baby measuring a teeny bit behind from 20 weeks onwards, it never dawned on them about my IVF dates... baby was around 25th centile but if they had gone by my IVF dates, baby would have been bang on 50th.

My biggest regret was no enjoying my pregnancy and worrying about EVERYTHING to the point where i would use a doppler 3 times a day. I think this is why i long to be pregnant again.

X


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you for your replies ladies, I'm trying to stay as positive as I can. I'm so scared in case something is wrong at the scan. I know I can't change the outcome but I can't help but worry. I think once I'm passed the 12 week mark I might relax a bit more. But that seems such a long way off. Xx 

Djjim22 I had one blast transferred back. How far along are you ? Are you still as worried or have you found ways to relax?  Xx


----------



## djjim22

Fluttershy - 12 weeks will be here before you know it, you never fully relax but each day it does get a little bit less worrying. As you say, I just kept telling myself that I couldn't change any outcome by worrying and that did help a little but I think until you have your baby in your arms there is always a little degree of worry there... then once you have your baby it's a whole different type of worrying, haha. How long until your first scan? 

My little one arrived 8 weeks ago, she definitely makes all the worrying worthwhile! Hopefully this will be you this time next year. I did my IVF roughly the same time as you last year but due to high progesterone levels I had to have a freeze all cycle and did FET in February. I remember some of the others on the egg share boards saying the same thing to me and it really did give me positivity.xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you djjim22.
I'm so glad your little girl arrived safe and sound, it makes it all worthwhile the end result. I don't understand why I feel so nervous and negative, I try to be positive but for some nagging reason the negative thoughts creep in. Every new pain or weird sensation I get worries me so much. I'm glad my oh is off work now till January cause he really is my rock at the moment. Xx


----------



## djjim22

It's totally understandable to feel this way so don't be to hard on yourself. I think because we all go through such a rollercoaster of a journey with IVF it's as if we're preprogrammed to expect to worst. Probably a self protection thing. I promise you it will get a little easier for further you progress in your pregnancy.xx


----------



## KDJay

Hey ladies been hoping I would be able to join u all over here - we got a BFP this morning at 3am! Havnt slept since and feel sick with worry that all will progress rather than excited, just did another test at 7am and the second line is more faint Hope this is nothing to worry about and that the second pew was just less concentrated? Bloody hell this ivf game makes u a paranoid wreck doesn't it? Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Congrats KD

Ive been following all you guys on the egg sharing thread thoughout all your cycles. What a lovely crimbo present 

Try not to worry too much about the tests, i doubt in 4 hours (if there was something wrong, which there isnt) its unlikely to reflect on the tests.
Its probably less comcentrated and difference in tests.
Just enjoy today.

Xx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks Hope, I have chilled out throughout the day and now feel excited and happy but then worry that will bite me on the bum! Just need to be positive and deal with whatever is thrown at us if needs be. Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Welcome along Kdjay, I'm so pleased for you both I really am  it's natural to be worried honestly I worry all the time lol, this last week I have relaxed a lot but my oh has been fantastic at keeping my mind off worrying which I'm truly grateful for. It's totally understandable to be worried I think once the 12 week mark is reached we might worry less  xx


----------



## trina123

So happy for you ladies the worry never  stops even when they are here lol


----------



## djjim22

Congrats KDJay! Don't worry about tests getting fainter, it does vary with concentration of urine and different tests used. I tested every day from 4 days post transfer until OTD and got varying colours! I even tested at 7 weeks and got a really faint line which panicked me but read its something to do with HCG levels being too high!xx


----------



## KDJay

Thank u all, we did another today and it was strong and a clear blue was 2-3 weeks so chilling out a bit xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Well I had my midwives appointment today, all is good just awaiting scans now. I don't see the midwife till February but I do have a consultants appointment before that but it will be in a couple of weeks. So now I hope I get to start enjoying this wonderfully scary rollercoaster  

Hope you're all well  xx


----------



## trina123

Awww great news flutter  so happy for  you xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Trina,

I have a question for you lovely ladies.

I'll be 10 weeks on Tuesday, I was wondering as I will be stopping cyclogest and progynova soon, do I stop taking them at once when I'm 12 weeks or do I gradually stop taking them ? Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Alot of people just stop them but i gradually stopped them... i completely went overboard though and finally stopped them at 16 weeks!

X


----------



## KDJay

Flutter our clinic told me to contact them at 12 weeks and they would discuss with us about 'weaning' off so I assume their advice is to do it gradually xxx


----------



## trina123

Lister told me to stop at 12 weeks x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies, I have sent the lister od nurses an email but haven't received a reply yet so thought I would ask you ladies as I'm creeping up to the 12 week mark xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Cant believe you will soon be 12 weeks, its gone so quick!!! Xx


----------



## KDJay

Yes it's gone so quick, so encouraging I hope we get to that point too xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I know it's crazy how quick it's gone. I've another two weeks yet till I'm 12 weeks but I just wanted to get some advice before then as I didn't want to leave it till the last minute and start panicking. 

Kdjay I'm sure you both will lovely, just stay as positive as you can and make sure your lovely do has lots of rest.  xxx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks flutter, feeling a lot more calm today and more positive after reading the whole!!! thread that you and hope suggested on bleeding with twins - it is amazing what ppl have been through and then gone on to have success so we are clinging to that for now xxx


----------



## djjim22

Fluttershy - wow that has flown over! My clinic weaned the progesterone and progynova from 12 weeks until they were finished as 13 weeks.

Kdjay- glad you are feeling a lot more positive. I bled at the beginning of my pregnancy too, seems to be very common when you look through the threads.


----------



## KDJay

Thanks djjm it's just a roller coaster isn't it! When I posted earlier I felt more positive now not so much - we have our scan at the lister on Thursday but not sure if we should go to our local epu before then Is there any point  . I'm thinking that we can maybe get bloods done or check for any infection Who knows ? Xxx


----------



## djjim22

Such a rollercoaster! It's such a worrying time. I'd say try your local epu but it will only put your mind at rest while you have the scan then you'll start and worry about Thursday's scan. Everyone has everything crossed for you that it will all be alright.xxx

Hope - I saw on the other thread you're back on the egg share train! So happy for you.xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Thank you djjim..... ive caught the pregnancy bug xx


----------



## djjim22

Reading that mle is also going again is making me so jealous! I would start tomorrow again but trying to hold off until the end of the year as we've just booked a big holiday for November. Then there will be no stopping me! I've got one frostie in the freezer but if that doesn't work it'll be IVF again.xx


----------



## Bubbles12

We have decided to do it one last time.... and any frosties i may get (never had frosties before so i cant imagine i will get any this time)
I just dont want to live with regrets and i know, come 35, i will wish id done it again. We cant afford it as i will have to give up work but my heart says just do it.

Where r u off on your jollies? X


----------



## djjim22

That is my new motto in life... Id rather regret the things I've done than regret the things I haven't done. Like you say if you didn't give it another go you'd always wonder what if. I'll only be able to afford one more round of IVF if FET doesn't work but I feel like I need to try to give India a sibling.

We are off to Hawaii on our holidays! Somewhere I've always wanted to go and (going by my new motto) if I don't go before baby number 2 I'd never be able to afford to go and would always regret it. I think if I didn't have the holiday booked I'd be ringing the clinic tomorrow to start treatment again!xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Thats my exact motto!!! 

Wow Hawaii! I am very very jel! I would love to go there... amongst lots of other places. Me and OH said that if we didnt get baby, we would do America... however, im quite happy looking at pictures with my little bear instead. You never know, he could grow up super intelligent and take me touring around the USA with his millions!! Ha!!

X


----------



## djjim22

There's a plan. When he grows up (with his brother or sister to be!) I'm sure they will treat their mummy and daddy with their extra money!xx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies so glad  I'm not the only one going again lol I hope  I'm more chilled out this time last time I worried about everything


----------



## Bubbles12

Obviously, they will have to have my brains then!!

I remember how much you worried Trina but i was exactly the same. I used my doppler 3 times a day and was so worried id lose him or have him early (which i did end up having him nearly 7 weeks early)
I think we will both be more chilled out this time around! Xx


----------



## djjim22

I'm so jealous of you all going again, it's all I can think about! Yeah I wonder whether the second time around would be a little less worrisome. I never felt like I could enjoy my pregnancy as I was convinced that until I had a baby in my arms something was going to go wrong. Both of you will have to let me know when you are pregnant again 😉Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Id like to think i wont worry as much but i know with the cycle itself, i havent got the feeling of 'it has got to work'. For me, it either works, ir it doesnt and i can see positives for both outcomes. Yes, i want it to work, of course i do. But i have my bear so anything else is a bonus.

Dont be jel, you have an amazing holiday to look forward too and that will be here in no time. Why dont you get the ball rolling in the next few months so your ready to cycle when you come back?? Is that an option?
Im worried about work! Going back in April and i dont think they will be too happy if they knew i was doing it again.

LO went into his own room on Monday... hate it! (He doesnt, i do)
X


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello ladies can I ask you all a question ? 

I was wondering if any of you have heard about the baking powder trick ? 

Basically some people say it can tell you the sex of the baby you're having ? I was wondering if A; have any of you have done it ? And B; if you have was it right ? 

I know I sound off my rocker but I've heard a lot of positives from ladies on another site that actually swear by it. Xx


----------



## KDJay

Hey flutter I have heard of it by no idea if it works! lol

Flutter - I also wanted to message you as when I was at the clinic yesterday they gave me a handout of how to wean off the drugs but I know they didn't give you this info. I can email it to you or you can tell me what you are on and I will tell you what it says if you like?


----------



## Bubbles12

Sorry, never done it and never heard of it.

Id be interestes to know if its right in your case.

X


----------



## trina123

I didn't do that but did the ring test and it was right if you pay for a scan you can find out at16 weeks xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hope I did it and it fizzled and that indicates boy  but I'm happy either way lol. Xx

Trina we have got a private scan booked on the 26th jan a hospital one on the 8th Feb then another private one on the 23rd feb I know so impatient lol.
We booked the one for the 26th as we couldn't wait till the 8th, but then booked the one on the 23rd as we want to find out the gender. I shall let you all know on the 23rd of Feb if the test was right  xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hey Kdjay that's fab thank you !! You can pm if you like and I can send you my email address.  xxx


----------



## djjim22

Hope - I'm also not looking forward to putting the little one into her own room, I've got so used to her being in with me. At least your little man isnt protesting. That is a fab idea about getting the ball rolling. I might start some enquiries!

Flutter - I'd heard of it but never did it myself. Let's see if it turns out correct for you! I also didnt have a preference either way, boy or girl.


----------



## Bubbles12

Djjim

My LO just takes everything in his stride. He is like me and he loves his sleep so he probably isnt bothered where he sleeps as long as he gets it! I dont feel like a mummy anymore 

I always imagined id have a girl but after my miscarriages, i didnt care, i just wanted it to be healthy..
Do you think, if you were to get another BFP, that you will want a boy??
What clinic will you be going to?

X


----------



## djjim22

That's good that he takes everything in his stride.. you definitely still are a mummy though! He just needs you in different ways now. It is true what they say though, they do grow up so fast!

I'll be having my treatment at LWC in Darlington as I have a frostie there. Will have to enquire how much it will cost! I've got a feeling doing a full round of egg sharing might not work out much more expensive...

I'm still not bothered whether I have a boy or girl, again like you say as long as they are healthy. A boy would be nice to have one of each but a girl would be lovely and I wouldn't have to buy lots of new stuff, haha.xx


----------



## Bubbles12

I bet it would be cheaper doing a fresh cycle! Crazy eh!.

When we do egg share it still costs us as we have to have ICSI, plus, my clinic only provide for the 1st 10 days of stims, anything after that  we have to pay for and its about £100 a day! And on my last cycle, i had to stim to 17 days! So we will probably be putting it on the CC!

I was selected for a photo shoot through Emma's diary and we get a free framed picture too so we are doing that tomorrow. Its not OH's thing but ive told him i dont care, we are doing it! Lol!

I would love a girl but health is more important. I see perks with either sex, if its a girl.. lots of pink and dress ups but if its a boy, then lots of hand me downs and shared rooms! Lol!
Listen to me, im getting way ahead of myself... i dont even know if they will accept me again!

X


----------



## djjim22

I'm sure they will accept you given you've had a successful cycle. It is easy to get carried away once you get the ball rolling! I've just emailed the clinic to ask how much FET will cost! Definitely won't be doing anything until after the holiday though.

I think my egg sharing cycle ended up costing close to £3000 after tests, donor sperm, blastocyst culture and pregnancy drugs... Not sure how much cheaper a second round would be without the cost of screening tests. I might ask that also. Don't want to leave my one and only frostie in the freezer though and it would be a full sibling... Lots of decisions to make!

Photo shoot sounds lovely, hopefully you will get some lovely photos!xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Well I had my consultant appointment today, all is well still can't date me till I've had my scan :/ luckily I have a private one booked next week. 
I'm 11 weeks today and so relived I stop meds next week, well cut down on them. 

The nausea has gone, I had no morning sickness just about of nausea. My energy levels are back in full swing. I gutted the house out from top to bottom yesterday and now I'm doing the first of several skip runs lol. I like this part of pregnancy much better then the first bit. 
I hope you are all well and doing great. Xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Hey ladies! Hope if any of you even still check this thread that you and your bundles of joy (likely not little bundles any more) are all doing fantastically

We have FINALLY got our   well lots of them (cant stop testing) OTD is on the 13/12 but the lines have been getting darker and darker so we have everything crossed.


----------

